# Diatom Outbreaks



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

So I moved my tank home and everything was fine until these past 2 weeks I have been battling Diatoms aka brown algae. Does anyone have any suggestions besides wiping my plants clean when I do water changes. Anything I can do to try and kill it off?

Thanks! :lol:


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

What kind of lighting do you have and what's your lighting schedule? Are you dosing ferts for your plants? How much are you feeding your fish and how often?

Brown algae is pretty common in newly set-up tanks so I wouldn't think it would be unusual for it to show up in a tank that has just been moved. It will likely go away on its own before too long, but you might have some sort of imbalance that's promoting its growth.


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

I just have a standard tube that came with my aquarium they are fake plants so no fert usage. I have my light on for 10 hours and feed once a day at night. Vacuum at minimum of once a week ( tank is a little over stocked) so usually twice a week. I feed what they can eat in about 2 minutes in small doses so they eat everything and no left overs.

I'm doing things by the book, so i'm a little confused.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

When you moved the tank home, just disturbing mulm-buildup in the substrate might've bumped up the nutrient levels in the tank enough to promote the algae growth. It shouldn't be a problem but if it's not gone in a few weeks, there might be something "ongoing" with the tank that's promoting the algae growth.


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

What do I do if there is someting "going on"?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

At the present time, wait it out. I agree with iamntbatman's comments and also suspect this will clear up on its own. Regular (weekly) partial water changes of 40-50% with a good condiitoner, no overfeeding (you seem OK on that) or overcrowding, etc. Tanks need some time (can vary from 2-4 months) to settle biologically, then they reach a state of stability provided everything continues as is.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

I had diatoms when I first switched everything out and moved to a planted tank. They took about 5 weeks to clear up and find the balance Byron is referring to above.

For now you can wipe it of and pick it up during a pwc.


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

Does anything eat diatoms?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

PRichs87 said:


> Does anything eat diatoms?


Yes, most fish described as "algae eating" will eat diatoms and common green algae. It is the more difficult algae that are difficult, brush, hair, etc. But, these fish often have side effects that may be undesirable (some get large, some become very aggressive), not to mention the fact that they add to the tank's bioload.

However, I do not recommend fish for solely eating algae unless you like and want that fish in your aquarium. For instance, I have three Farlowella in my 90g and they are one of the most thorough algae-eating fish (diatoms and green), but I acquired them solely because I like them. They are weaned onto prepared foods now because there is no where near enough algae for them to live on. I would never buy a fish to do this sort of task, I would find the cause and deal with that.

I assume this is still the same tank, from a month ago?


----------

